# tyre brush



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

What brushes are we using to clean tyres??

I need a new one, was looking at vikan but not at thoses prices when i only need it for tyres

Reccomendations please?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dish brush from asda - about 50p


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> dish brush from asda - about 50p


Is that what you are using Kev?? lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

t'is indeed :thumb:


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Brilliant , seriously though how do you find it?? I was using a big paint brush, but to be honest bristles are too soft to get deep into the tyre.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Fence painting brush for me, about a pound from wilko's iirc:










(It's the green one)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tuggers said:


> Brilliant , seriously though how do you find it?? I was using a big paint brush, but to be honest bristles are too soft to get deep into the tyre.


pretty good actually, good stiff bristles to get the grime out of the tyres


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Fence painting brush for me, about a pound from wilko's iirc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the bristles soft or stiff?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Soft, you can see they're flexing under their own weight when placed on grass.

If you want something with stiffer bristles look at the red hose/car washing one.


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> Soft, you can see they're flexing under their own weight when placed on grass.
> 
> If you want something with stiffer bristles look at the red hose/car washing one.


Do you not find it too soft to remove the deep grime?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

tuggers said:


> Do you not find it too soft to remove the deep grime?


Nope, I use a bucket of sudds technique:

Stick it in the bucket and slap it on, do that a couple of times on each wheel, 10 secounds spent max per wheel.

Don't forget there's alot of bristles, maybe 10 times bigger than a paint brush, so there's alot of bristles rubbing against the tyre. Gets right down between the outer rim and the tyre too.

HTH.


----------



## P90PTS (May 23, 2010)

I personally use either one of these or the blue brush in this pic


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

P90PTS said:


> I personally use either one of these or the blue brush in this pic


What is the blue brush?


----------



## P90PTS (May 23, 2010)

Just a carpet brush mate, used to use it on my interior then realised how effective it was on rims, so replaced it with the raceglaze one linked above, then the raceglaze has now been moved to the tyres ahah


----------



## enp_uk (Jul 2, 2009)

they sell these in my local £1 and 99p shop, im sure iv seen then in poundstretchers aswell before..
they seem good, they also sell a foam pad one


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ foam one would be for tyre dressing application I'd imagine  used one before myself - pretty good but they go greasy after a while I found


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The foam one's pretty good for the price. I have seen those brushes in Poundstretcher so they are still about. Look like they're up to the job :thumb:


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok let's mix it up a bit, what are we using to dress tyres? I am switching at the mo between a paint brush, an old mucrofibre mitt and a mucrofibre wheel brush.


----------



## enp_uk (Jul 2, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> ^^^^ foam one would be for tyre dressing application I'd imagine  used one before myself - pretty good but they go greasy after a while I found




















You guess wrong !!!!! LOL 
its a supa sponge :
.helps to keep bodywork in pristine condition.
.use with favorite vehicle shampoo.
.USED BY PROFESSIONAL VALETERS.

and there only 49p

i just use a cut up sponge to apply tyre dressing myself until i finaly get some autosmart gear to use then itll be a paintbrush i think


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I did a wee write up on the tyre applicator a while ago. :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=167067&highlight=tyre


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

enp_uk said:


> You guess wrong !!!!! LOL
> its a supa sponge :
> .helps to keep bodywork in pristine condition.
> .use with favorite vehicle shampoo.
> ...


I just found these "Supa Sponge" in the big Poundstretcher near me, looks a bargain at 49p - I was thinking i would just use it for applying tyre dressing?

I've bought 2 of them, thought i could use one with APC for cleaning the Tyres and the other for the dressing?

Does it work ok?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Seen people using toilet brushes on here!!!!!

Just be careful using stiff brushes near your alloys.

As long as you work the apc or whatever into the tyre well and allow to soak for a bit then any old brush will do. Like the fence painting brush though.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

enp_uk said:


> You guess wrong !!!!! LOL
> its a supa sponge :
> .helps to keep bodywork in pristine condition.
> .use with favorite vehicle shampoo.
> ...


LOL to you too.. not sure what ive guessed wrong but still..
i think you'll find im right actually - that is not for cleaning tyre walls, its for applying dressings to them. the OP of this thread asked about a brush to clean tyre walls. would'nt catch me using one of them on a cars bodywork - they say 'used by pro valeters' to make it look good..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> pretty good actually, good stiff bristles to get the *grime out of the tyres*


Surfex HD dose that for me with little scrubbing:lol:


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

A little update with a big thanks to Kev, i purchased a few 99p washing up scrubbing brushes from the range, and they are excellent. Perfect size for most tyre walls and they extract 100% of all the c**p from the tyres!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Surfex HD dose that for me with little scrubbing:lol:


show off


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tuggers said:


> A little update with a big thanks to Kev, i purchased a few 99p washing up scrubbing brushes from the range, and they are excellent. Perfect size for most tyre walls and they extract 100% of all the c**p from the tyres!!


your welcome :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> show off


Saving my energy Kev so I can chase younger girls:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Saving my energy Kev so I can chase young girls:lol:


erm... no comment..:lol:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Best cheap brush I've found, is a dish brush from IKEA (saw one being used on here)

It's the one with a rubber sucker at the end - perfect size head for 17s and 18s - stiff enough, and since the handle has some rubber in it, doesn't slip with wet gloves on!

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30149556

Perfect! (but they used to do it in black, which was better)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> erm... no comment..:lol:


Only joking.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I found the supa sponge came away from the backing after a while when using it to apply tyre dressing.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

k4ith said:


> I found the supa sponge came away from the backing after a while when using it to apply tyre dressing.


I did wonder how long it may last for 49p... but i guess you can still use the sponge part once it has come away? Not great i know but it could be handy!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Find this one really easy to use and has nice firm bristles:-










Bit expensive compared to most others I'd imagine but I don't see me having to replace it for years. The handle can be removed for tight spots so that the brush fits within the palm of your hand.


----------



## enp_uk (Jul 2, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> LOL to you too.. not sure what ive guessed wrong but still..
> i think you'll find im right actually - that is not for cleaning tyre walls, its for applying dressings to them. the OP of this thread asked about a brush to clean tyre walls. would'nt catch me using one of them on a cars bodywork - they say 'used by pro valeters' to make it look good..


u said that its for applying dressings , it say's on the label what its for! and that cleaning bodywork which would make you wrong !
i know what the op asked for and i said that they brushesl and also the sponge 1s,

your posts always make me laugh out loud...


----------

